# Nearly There



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

Milly (black lab) is now on day 60 and I am getting really excited and nervous. Those who read my other threads will know that I was worried as I could not feel any movement, but today heard some heartbeats so now re-assured! Milly has been sick twice today with a clear mucus. She is not really eating and temperature is 100 - so that probably means its not going to be tonight?! Shes very whinny and sticking to me like glue. Really nervous and scared! But think all ready, whelping box prepared and heat pad installed and heating on in that room. Poor thing is nearly dragging on the ground! Not sure how many there are going to be - I hope not too many I might not cope! The days feel so long _ I just wish I knew when it was going to be??!!! x


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Keep checking temp regularly, 100 is a little low, normal temp is 101.5, they can go as low as 99 or even 97 in some cases, so keep checking every hour and making a note of each temperature. 
Most of us will be online tonight, especially if we know pups are on way lol. I wouldn't yet rule out tonight, depends on next couple of temps


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Good luck hun, just stay calm


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Sooo many puppies

Good luck x


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Lots of puppies will keep us happy for a long time with puppy photos


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

Haven't seen any mucus from vulva ever - is that bad?! Also is it best to try to tempt her with other food, I have just been giving her the normal dog food (she was on puppy food up until a few days ago) but as she isn't eating much shall I offer her something else? So nervous can't do anything else!x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww how exciting, good luck,xxx


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Most dogs go off the normal dog food in the last week all my girl has been eating in the past week is cooked chicken cooked tripe and cooked beef and toast 

My girl is on day 63 2day and i am taking her temp every hour 
Check out my thread 58 days and counting to see the temp change she has had 2day 

Good luck with the whelp hun


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

bibbleyboo said:


> Haven't seen any mucus from vulva ever - is that bad?! Also is it best to try to tempt her with other food, I have just been giving her the normal dog food (she was on puppy food up until a few days ago) but as she isn't eating much shall I offer her something else? So nervous can't do anything else!x


Sometimes you won't see it especially if they are fanatical about keeping clean. As long as you don't see any funny colour or foul smell.

green is ok after a pup has been delivered but never before


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

DAY 60 _ Just given her some meat as she was off her food, didn't seem to be off that though!! Temperature down a little to 99 (37.4) so will take again later. But no nesting business at all so I guess could still be days away..


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

37.4 is quite low so i would re check in a hour my girls temp was at 37.4 at 1pm 2day and it is now at 36.8


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

bibbleyboo said:


> DAY 60 _ Just given her some meat as she was off her food, didn't seem to be off that though!! Temperature down a little to 99 (37.4) so will take again later. But no nesting business at all so I guess could still be days away..


This is quite low, well worth keeping an eye on her, some don't really nest. I've had a bitch come and join me on settee and push a pup out, no warning, no first stage, no nesting etc


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

Just tried to take it again but she was really yelping in pain so I will try again later.. Nat - that sounds promising - you really could be tonight. Well we both could I guess!


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

Sleeping with Milly tonight as she seems so desperate to be near me and temperature is quite low. But right now just rivetted by Nats thread as hers is happening right now and I can hopefully learn from her for tomorrow or the next day (hopefully not more than that..)


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

have you managed temp yet?


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

Day 61 - She yelps when I try to take her temp and Im alone right now so I really don't have the heart to fumble around, I guess it will happen when it happens. It is now 9am and she hasn't stepped out of her whelping pen yet. Not even for a wee.. She is just lying straight out and was shacking a bit earlier whilst I was stroking her. Poor love I think shes had enough. I really hope its soon. But no mucus and no milk!


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

bibbleyboo said:


> Day 61 - She yelps when I try to take her temp and Im alone right now so I really don't have the heart to fumble around, I guess it will happen when it happens. It is now 9am and she hasn't stepped out of her whelping pen yet. Not even for a wee.. She is just lying straight out and was shacking a bit earlier whilst I was stroking her. Poor love I think shes had enough. I really hope its soon. But no mucus and no milk!


This is the horrible waiting part.............. my girl was in stage 1 of labour for 2 days
all bitches are different, my girl did lots of digging, panting and unsettled for 2 days, then laid still for a bit, then got up again, then laid down............... then spend all day on the sofa, started contracting, she went very cold to touch, her nose/ears were cold, then after 2 hours of contractions she still wasn't producing anything, so got her in the car to take her to the vets, by the time we had got 1/2 mile up the road she started producing the water sac, so we drove back and she gave birth to 5 puppies (took about 7 hours). Her milk came in about 10 hours before she had 1st puppy.

hope all goes well for you xxx


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

Great thanks for that - its re-assuring to know its normal. She has not left her bed and is just sleeping. Keep on popping in to check shes alive LOL


----------



## sandysmummy (Feb 19, 2010)

Our girl had her puppies 5 weeks ago. We couldnt see any milk at all before the pups arrived. She didnt do any nesting or anything! Heavy breathing for a whole afternoon/evening then started running around all unsettled at about 4am then the real panting started and baby number one arrived at 5.15am!!


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Hows your girl this morning?


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

nat1979 said:


> Hows your girl this morning?


Hi Nat - more to the point how are your lovely babies and you?! Milly has not left her whelping pen at all since last night, can't take temp as she yelps, just lying in it and hasn't moved, not even for a wee. So could be soon or not - the waiting game!!!


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

sandysmummy said:


> Our girl had her puppies 5 weeks ago. We couldnt see any milk at all before the pups arrived. She didnt do any nesting or anything! Heavy breathing for a whole afternoon/evening then started running around all unsettled at about 4am then the real panting started and baby number one arrived at 5.15am!!


How many did you have and what breed? Was it your first litter - I am petrified!!


----------



## sandysmummy (Feb 19, 2010)

We had 8 - vet said at scan he thought there were 5!! Mummy is a german shepherd x and daddy is a pedigree golden lab - was accidental mating but wouldnt change them for the world and they are all going to great homes!! Yeah it was our first litter - we were terrified too!!! We were very lucky - all went smoothly and Mummy did a fab job. I did panic at every little thing though!! Had a vet see Sandy twice after the pups were born because I was convinced there was something wrong with her but she was fine!! lol
Good luck with it all - look forward to hearing about your new arrivals!!!!


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

Oh this is hearbreaking, Milly is just crying and crying, with panting!!


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Thats how lilly started watch out for pushing sometime you can miss if your not to sure what your looking for


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I had to sign off last night, coz my laptop was playing up, How is the mummy to be doing ??????????????


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks girls - right now she is sleeping next to me and a bit calmer - thank god - less stressfull! Hasn't done a wee or poo today at all, but ate a bit of chicken (quite greedily in fact) not drinking either..


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

bibbleyboo said:


> Oh this is hearbreaking, Milly is just crying and crying, with panting!!


oh hunni i know what your going though
It broke my heart too when maisie was in labour, it will all be ok..... just keep being there for her, offer her lots of water and i gave ice cream to maisie inbetween puppies, she loved it!!! great energy boost for her!!! (welsh crazy's top tip!!!)
xxx


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

managed to take her temp at 36.1 but was not really 'in' if you know what I mean, so not sure if that counts!!?!


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

Lucylewis0 said:


> oh hunni i know what your going though
> It broke my heart too when maisie was in labour, it will all be ok..... just keep being there for her, offer her lots of water and i gave ice cream to maisie inbetween puppies, she loved it!!! great energy boost for her!!! (welsh crazy's top tip!!!)
> xxx


Yes, I read that somewhere and have a pot of best quality vanilla ready for her!!


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Lilly must have gone outside 5 to 6 times before she started to push 

I have never had this with my other girls 

Can you see pups moving alot still? Or has it gone quite in there?


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Have sent you a pm


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

bibbleyboo said:


> Yes, I read that somewhere and have a pot of best quality vanilla ready for her!!


I always give Ice Cream to the dog, it keeps them cool and when they dont want to drink anything it is soothing, it gives them a bit of a boost too. I swear by it, I gave them some whilst they were in the panting stage and after each puppy born. Good Luck today. yippies more puppies.:thumbup:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Gosh I've missed so much in such a short time, how are things?


----------



## Pepsi09 (Mar 7, 2010)

Hope all is well today and will keep checking in for any progress x


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Hows mummy doing to day


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

bibbleyboo said:


> Yes, I read that somewhere and have a pot of best quality vanilla ready for her!!


Yep it really is a top top top tip!!!!!!!! it gave maisie such a boost!!!!!:thumbup:

it is the waiting game now....... I couldn't take my eyes off maisie when she was like this, i didnt even sleep for 3 days (zombie)
lowest maisie's temp went was 35.1 degrees that was about 1/2 before contractions,, previous to that it was swinging around 36/37 mark


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

Just sleeping now, has moments of heavy panting, then walks around a bit and then sleeps - as you say 'waiting game' and very dull. Run out of coffee too!! Delivery of shopping tonight though.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

bibbleyboo said:


> Just sleeping now, has moments of heavy panting, then walks around a bit and then sleeps - as you say 'waiting game' and very dull. Run out of coffee too!! Delivery of shopping tonight though.


Aww not long to go now. Every dog goes differently, I know Teigan didnt go text book. Teigan used to get into her box and pant and stretch and pine, then come back out and play with the other dogs, then it was back in the box again. I stayed by here from begining until the end and slept on the couch for the first week with her and her babies, they did fine. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

I know, best probably to think its not going to happen otherwise it is SOO LONG. Just managed to take temp and it is 37.4 - so no drop at all!! I think it won't be tonight! I'll relax a bit..


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

bibbleyboo said:


> I know, best probably to think its not going to happen otherwise it is SOO LONG. Just managed to take temp and it is 37.4 - so no drop at all!! I think it won't be tonight! I'll relax a bit..


One good thing is that you are there with her and keeping an eye on her which is good. She will have them when she is ready. You WILL notice the signs when it happens. Try to have some sleep during the day today so as to catch up then you wont be so drained when it is happening and more alert. Good Luck though,xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

bibbleyboo said:


> I know, best probably to think its not going to happen otherwise it is SOO LONG. Just managed to take temp and it is 37.4 - so no drop at all!! I think it won't be tonight! I'll relax a bit..


ARRRRRGGGGGHHHHHHH.......... NO COFFEE:lol:
put the telly on, chill and breath hunni............
your girl will guide you hopefully
but they dont always have pups at night, maisie had her first pup at 5pm and last one about 11pm.

I massaged maisie, gently over her back and belly and 15 mins later her contractions started:thumbup: i still dont know weather it was the massage that helped bring on the contrations or weather it was fluke, but it could be worth a go  but when i did this her milk had come in and her temp had dropped.

Now you have a little rest now coz your going to need it!!!!


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks for advise girls, will do. I'll update this PM when I take temperature. xxxx


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Keep popping on to see how shes doing.Any news?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

No updates yet, she may be sleeping ready for when her bitch starts.


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Wise move!!! hope all goes well x


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I hope she have them tonight, I love to hear about puppies being born. xx


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Me too hope she has them tonight puppies last night and i hope some more tonight please


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

Haven't been on as it gets me too excited and then NOTHING! And I think NOTHING tonight - in fact I don't think it is ever going to happen, but then she is so huge that I expect something has to happen sometime?! Temp has not gone down, she has spent all day and evening crying and looking at me for help. Maybe in a month?! Can you tell I am fed up?!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

lol, I know how you feel


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

Temp down to 36.5 today so maybe things are SLOWLY moving on a bit now ... hasn't moved out of pen today so far, but is eating liver. Can you give them too much of a specific food now, or doesn't it matter?! Thanks xx


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

bibbleyboo said:


> Temp down to 36.5 today so maybe things are SLOWLY moving on a bit now ... hasn't moved out of pen today so far, but is eating liver. Can you give them too much of a specific food now, or doesn't it matter?! Thanks xx


Morning...looks like things are beginning to move slowly.

Regarding food...just be a bit careful on the amount of liver you give as this can cause diahorrea.

A bitch just about to whelp sometimes has a bit (natures way of emptying her ready for the birth)

Good luck x


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

just want to wish you luck and hope it happens soon x


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

Thank you all for that - not holding my breath - i'm sure if i'm not expecting it then it will happen!! Can anyone advise on any medicine I may need?? OH is near vet and can pop in now. I have everything listed in the whelping kit but no actual medicine (i heard someone mention life saver?!).. thanks


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

3 things are necessary IMO... whelpi (or other milk substitute don't buy from vet, most pet shops sell it much cheaper), Dopram V I don't know if vets sell it you may have to order it from hyperdrug.co.uk next day delivery and nutridrops whuch is also available from hyperdrug if you can't get it from vets


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

wonderful, thanks!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I have Nutri drops but will be getting Dopram V next time my bitch have puppies, it is a brilliant life saver product from what I have been told by my dogs breeder.
Pet shops sell the tins of powder puppy milk which is cheaper than the vets. Keep an eye on mummy dog when she is biting at the cord, make sure she dont chew it too close to the puppies belly, Teigan chewed one of hers too close and I had to take the puppy and tie the cord with tread ( just a little way away from the puppies belly) or the puppy would of lost a awfull amount of blood and puppies can not afford to loose too much blood. Not to scare you but just for you keep an eye on ok. xxxxx


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I have lost count how many puppies I have saved using Dopram V.... fantastic stuff. IMO the most necessary item in a whelping kit


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

Great, thanks for that, think I am fully (can you be?! LOL) prepared!!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Hows your girl going today


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

No change really, lots of whinning and loves having her tummy massages, not eating much, not doing much = more waiting!!!!!!!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

bibbleyboo said:


> No change really, lots of whinning and loves having her tummy massages, not eating much, not doing much = more waiting!!!!!!!


What day are you on now


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

bibbleyboo said:


> Temp down to 36.5 today so maybe things are SLOWLY moving on a bit now ... hasn't moved out of pen today so far, but is eating liver. Can you give them too much of a specific food now, or doesn't it matter?! Thanks xx


Going on that temp it should not be long

Is your girl on day 62 now?

Did you say you lived in kent? If so what area? I live in kent


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

I live near Faversham, we are day 62 today and she is 36.1 now so may still be that it is tonight, she has not left her pen all day and is now breathing heavilly, but this has gone on for a while so you never know, but this is the lowest temp so maybe... oh dear, had a glass of wine earlier, hopefully that will just relax me, OH is here don't worry!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

bibbleyboo said:


> I live near Faversham, we are day 62 today and she is 36.1 now so may still be that it is tonight, she has not left her pen all day and is now breathing heavilly, but this has gone on for a while so you never know, but this is the lowest temp so maybe... oh dear, had a glass of wine earlier, hopefully that will just relax me, OH is here don't worry!


Good luck hope its tonight, more puppies


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Waiting is the worst part x


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

That temperature sounds very promising. Tonight or early hours I think. I hope this laptop holds out as I have only now been able to get one here as it keep shutting down. Crossing my fingers and hoping all goes well for you.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> That temperature sounds very promising. Tonight or early hours I think. I hope this laptop holds out as I have only now been able to get one here as it keep shutting down. Crossing my fingers and hoping all goes well for you.


My laptop gets to hot and shuts down ahhh its driving me mad


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

bibbleyboo said:


> I live near Faversham, we are day 62 today and she is 36.1 now so may still be that it is tonight, she has not left her pen all day and is now breathing heavilly, but this has gone on for a while so you never know, but this is the lowest temp so maybe... oh dear, had a glass of wine earlier, hopefully that will just relax me, OH is here don't worry!


I would take her temp again to see if its gone down some more


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> That temperature sounds very promising. Tonight or early hours I think. I hope this laptop holds out as I have only now been able to get one here as it keep shutting down. Crossing my fingers and hoping all goes well for you.


OH i hope it does, if its tonight I will be living it all with you all - can't do it alone!!!!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

bibbleyboo said:


> OH i hope it does, if its tonight I will be living it all with you all - can't do it alone!!!!


Hopefully my laptop will hold out. There will be a few to keep you going on here, you will have alot of support. I cant wait to hear little patter of puppy paws.........:thumbup:


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

Still 63.1 and she is just lying in her pen, still wagging tail and has barely left there all day ... so not sure, we will see, but I am def on her case now!


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

bibbleyboo said:


> I live near Faversham, we are day 62 today and she is 36.1 now so may still be that it is tonight, she has not left her pen all day and is now breathing heavilly, but this has gone on for a while so you never know, but this is the lowest temp so maybe... oh dear, had a glass of wine earlier, hopefully that will just relax me, OH is here don't worry!


The last 2 days i take temp alot of times and if it going down i take it every hour to see if its going down 
Lilly went from 37.7 to 36.8 over 6 hours and then had pups a few hours later 
I live in gravesend so not to far from you


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

OMG, could be soon now as in 36s, (got that wrong last time), loved following your birth, so hope mine will be soon!!!!!!!!! Didn't realise you were that close!


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

2am - day 63 - temp 35.8 (is that TOO LOW) - so hoping something will happen soon!!! Hasn't been outside for 12 hours!! Just lying there..


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

How is she doing?


----------



## poppydog1 (Mar 26, 2010)

Any news hope all is ok xxx


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

Well, temp now 36.4 - spent all night thinking they were coming and NOTHING!! Many panting sessions, and a LOT of rigorous paw licking but nothing else really. Won't drink. Temp has been in 36s now since midnight so hopefully that means they have to come today!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

bibbleyboo said:


> Well, temp now 36.4 - spent all night thinking they were coming and NOTHING!! Many panting sessions, and a LOT of rigorous paw licking but nothing else really. Won't drink. Temp has been in 36s now since midnight so hopefully that means they have to come today!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You know i think they like to keep us waiting. Storm was panting and scratching on and off for 5 days lol


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

I think you have had the temp drop she should have them soon


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh bless her she really is keeping you waiting!!
Hope shes ok today and has those babies!!!


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

I think they are coming soon!!


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

bibbleyboo said:


> I think they are coming soon!!


What is she doing???


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

what is mum doing?


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

great minds spaniel :thumbup:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

More puppies i love this forum


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

shes shaking a lot but just lying where she has been for 24h, very wet around vulva which is very swollen and large. Eyes have gone glazed. SCARED!!!!


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> great minds spaniel :thumbup:


cant get better then us hey lol


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

bibbleyboo said:


> shes shaking a lot but just lying where she has been for 24h, very wet around vulva which is very swollen and large. Eyes have gone glazed. SCARED!!!!


RELAX

DO NOT PANIC OR YOU WILL SCARE HER

She is in labour and she will be fine


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

how she doing now hun


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

All very normal behaviour


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

First off, ring the vet and just warn them she has gone into labour and that they should be on standby


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Good girl starting in the daytime


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I know, was just thinking the same. Mine all hate me, its normally start at 1am with mine :thumbdown:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> I know, was just thinking the same. Mine all hate me, its normally start at 1am with mine :thumbdown:


Hope Lyla starts in the daytime


----------



## Pepsi09 (Mar 7, 2010)

Hope all goes well for you, will on here for quite sometime myself as it looks like we are both in the same position today


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Pepsi09 said:


> Hope all goes well for you, will on here for quite sometime myself as it looks like we are both in the same position today


I'm hopping between threads like a gud 'un lol


----------



## Pepsi09 (Mar 7, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> I'm hopping between threads like a gud 'un lol


Nice to know you are there for us x


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

I know its all go today, my fingers are working over time lol


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

just hope your lap top don't blow up lol


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> just hope your lap top don't blow up lol


Hahaha just have to log off and let it cool down if it get to hot, but i will be back lol


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Is bibbleyboo off or on hide status thingy? Just wondering how things are moving


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> Is bibbleyboo off or on hide status thingy? Just wondering how things are moving


I dont know


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Hope she's ok


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Dont like it when it goes all quiet


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Me too, daren't turn off lol


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

No change really, just lying there, slightly panty, not going out, not drinking, not weeing ...


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Bless her, will she lick ice cream?


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

Yes she did, no problem there!! Will give her some more in a mo!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

It will keep her nice and cool and get fluids in to her. I don't normally give it until puppies come out, but won't do any harm now especially if she has a long 1st stage


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

A kind of honey stuff has come out of her vulva, is this the plug or water?!!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Was it thck or watery? Thick plug, thin water


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

It was kind of thick not too watery. She is now sitting up.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Sounds like the mucus plug coming away? Give her some icecream to lick, it wont do her any harm at all, if she will take it it will cool her down also try to see if she will drink a little water even if you have to put a little sugar in it so she will drink a little especially if she have been a while and not drank. Dont forget..........a spoon full of ice cream for her and two for you lolololol:thumbup:


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

Nutridrops have arrived, do you just use those if the puppies are stressed or give it to them anyway? Suddenly forgotten everything i have read. SHe's licking her vulva a lot now


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

just if puppy looks weak from not suckling. will take them a few minutes to start suckling until they get hang of it.


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

Saw mucus plug come out, but bed seems very wet as well, maybe waters have broken and I didn't see??! How long now do you think?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

bibbleyboo said:


> Nutridrops have arrived, do you just use those if the puppies are stressed or give it to them anyway? Suddenly forgotten everything i have read. SHe's licking her vulva a lot now


I gave some to Teigan towards the end of the second stage and let her lick some off my finger. If puppies are born and they have been cleaned by mum and are suckling then I wouldnt give them any. Some puppies attatch straight away and start suckling while mum is pushing for another puppy, some wont suckle at all for a good while, keep them all warm and as each is being born put the others to one side so mum dont squish them during the birth of next puppy, as soon as puppy is out put them all onto the nipple again. This is what I did.
If bitch dont clean the puppy and take the sac off its face and just lays there and does nothiing, then you must nip the sac open with your finger and thump and take the sac off, take puppy in a warm towel and rub the puppy until it is dry and sqweeking, then place pup onto nipple again sometimes they will suckle straight away and other wont do it until a while after, but puppies must get colostrum from their mothers to have full immunity to germs and diseases they will encounter in their first weeks of life, they must have this with in first 12 hours of birth. Hope this helps.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

bibbleyboo said:


> Saw mucus plug come out, but bed seems very wet as well, maybe waters have broken and I didn't see??! How long now do you think?


ANY time from now, could be with in next hour or a couple of hours, bitches go differently, That was the waters breaking.
If the bed is soaking wet I would take the wet blankets away and put dry ones in, you dont want her or the puppies laying in wet blankets. I used loads of newpaper and kept taking the wet ones away which left the dry ones to lay on.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Your doing so well stay calm hun


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

One sign to keep an eye on is...........any dark green blacky gunky stuff that somes out of the bitch BEFORE a puppy is born ....you need to contact a vet straight away ok. and dark green gucky stuff AFTER EACH PUPPY BEING BORN IS NORMAL..............hope this helps to. Just something to watch out for ok.


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Just wanted to say before it all gets a bit hectic,im watching your thread,wishing you lots of luck,but wont keep posting,so others more experienced can post and help you..Youre doing a great job and look forward to hearing good news.Give her a hug from me x


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

They are on their way. Good luck from me x


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Bearpaw said:


> Just wanted to say before it all gets a bit hectic,im watching your thread,wishing you lots of luck,but wont keep posting,so others more experienced can post and help you..Youre doing a great job and look forward to hearing good news.Give her a hug from me x


Me too, but i will be watching good luck hun


----------



## Pepsi09 (Mar 7, 2010)

I will be thinking about you, hope to hear news of some pups soon X


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

and from me too x


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Good luck


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I think puppy being born??????????????? or very near.


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

Milly seems very calm and normal, wagging tail, not stressed at all!!


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

they are much better at this than we are. they dont make half as much fuss. all the best.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Bless her


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

bibbleyboo said:


> Milly seems very calm and normal, wagging tail, not stressed at all!!


Good at least she isnt fretting which would of made you worried. Try to stay calm when it all kicks off, ok. Good luck to you and mummy dog to be. xxx


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

She's obviously been on this planet before


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Anything new???


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Hope she's ok


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

bibbleyboo said:


> Milly seems very calm and normal, wagging tail, not stressed at all!!


Hope all goes well xx


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

Shes gone outside and won't come back, sitting on ground licking herself! Keeping an eye on her..


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> Hope all goes well xx


Dont this bring back memories of when you were waiting for you puppies to come lolol and all she did was go sit in the window seat and look out the window. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

bibbleyboo said:


> Shes gone outside and won't come back, sitting on ground licking herself! Keeping an eye on her..


Watch her like a hawk. they feel like they need to poop, but often it means she is pushing a baby out


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

back in whelping pen!! Much better....


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

awww bless her she doesnt know what to do with herself.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

good good she likes to keep us waiting


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> Watch her like a hawk. they feel like they need to poop, but often it means she is pushing a baby out


One more post and you will be on 1000 well done


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

tanya1989 said:


> good good she likes to keep us waiting


1000 welldone


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm having a little party inside


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

oooo this is so exciting, you must be on pinns watching her cant imagine, :thumbup:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> I'm having a little party inside


TAKE A LOOK IN GENERAL THREAD.:thumbup:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Any news yet


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

Very swollen and more yellowish gunk coming out of vulva but she doesn't seem distressed


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Is she pushing, if it is very very swollen it could be a puppy in birth canal.


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

It does feel like there is a bit ball there but she isn't pushing at all. And when we press against it gently some more honey type stuff (yellowish and honeyish) comes out.


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

But she is quite calm and not distressed


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

sounds like the water sack


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

bibbleyboo said:


> It does feel like there is a bit ball there but she isn't pushing at all. And when we press against it gently some more honey type stuff (yellowish and honeyish) comes out.


Sounds to me like the waters going........love the way you explain in food terms what stuff is like. lololol


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

don't burst it. let it burst on its own. 

water sack


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Sounds to me like the waters going........love the way you explain in food terms what stuff is like. lololol


just as im about to eat my dinner lol


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> just as im about to eat my dinner lol


Thanks for that tanya lol


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

was thiinking of having honey glazed ham too


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Hahaha :lol::lol:


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

You are making me laugh!! But really I'm in despair!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> just as im about to eat my dinner lol





Tanya1989 said:


> was thiinking of having honey glazed ham too


TASTY TOO.................:lol: :lol: :lol:
I am waiting for the next lot of food items that is coming soon lolololol:thumbup:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Don't worry bibbleyboo. go and make yourself a coffee or tea or something not alcoholic. we'll be here all the time


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

Very heavy panting now and shaking.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

bibbleyboo said:


> Very heavy panting now and shaking.


Thats a good sign..........keep calm we are here ok.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

this is it puppy one is coming


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Puppy one is gonna be a boy.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm thinking a girl


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Girl then 2 boys


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

just for the giggle 2boys then girl


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> just for the giggle 2boys then girl


Bet you right you always are


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

My final offer...........its gonna be a.........................PUPPY. :lol:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Hahaha i hope so:lol::lol:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

thats cheating


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> thats cheating


I WIN .......... :thumbup:


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

lots of bottom moving now and def contractions on and off


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hello everyone xxxx

right, hows it all going - I think 1st one will be a boy!!!!

Puppies are coming!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

you will start seeing a puppy soon


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

bibbleyboo said:


> lots of bottom moving now and def contractions on and off


Not long now before you see puppy being born........:thumbup:


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

I hope so ...


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

OOO come on girl push!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Can we hurry things along please, i've got the wine ready to wet the baby's heads.Hope all goes ok and i'll keep an eye on this thread.*


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

bibbleyboo said:


> I hope so ...


When she starts pushing you wiil see he vulva bulging out.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Can we hurry things along please, i've got the wine ready to wet the baby's heads.Hope all goes ok and i'll keep an eye on this thread.*


Get a second one Janice coz there is another litter about to pop at the same time on the other thread aswell lol:thumbup:


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

took my dogs out for a walk, looks like i got back just in time. go on girly you can do it. :thumbup:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

I cant believe this will be me soon


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

archielee said:


> I cant believe this will be me soon


You having puppies too  Didnt know you were pregnant. :lol: :lol:
When is yours due.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> You having puppies too  Didnt know you were pregnant. :lol: :lol:
> When is yours due.


Hahaha i hope not:lol:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

everything ok bibbleyboo?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

First one born maybe...............:thumbup:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

It will be a girl


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I think ANOTHER PUPPY. :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

Shes pushing every minute or so but nothing yet, is there a time when we should worry if nothing has come out?


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

1 week to go archielee are you getting scared. :scared:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

bibbleyboo said:


> Shes pushing every minute or so but nothing yet, is there a time when we should worry if nothing has come out?


Every dog is different, but usually if pushing for hour or two and no puppy being born then a phone call to vet to get advise. My Teigan was pushing for about 3 hours. Too add.........this was advise of vet. she gave birth just on the 3 hours.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

carebear said:


> 1 week to go archielee are you getting scared. :scared:


NO ok just a little bit


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

bibbleyboo said:


> Shes pushing every minute or so but nothing yet, is there a time when we should worry if nothing has come out?


maisie was pushing for about 2 hours with no puppies, rang vet they said bring her up, got her in the car, drove half a mile...... then water sac appeared, drove back and she had puppies very soon after


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> maisie was pushing for about 2 hours with no puppies, rang vet they said bring her up, got her in the car, drove half a mile...... then water sac appeared, drove back and she had puppies very soon after


I can still remember staying up keeping up with you and Maisie doesnt seem that long ago either, and she used to keep going up onto the window seat to see out from the window, that was so funny.:thumbup:


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I can still remember staying up keeping up with you and Maisie doesnt seem that long ago either, and she used to keep going up onto the window seat to see out from the window, that was so funny.:thumbup:


yep that's my masie she's actually sitting in the window right now with daughter daisy!!!! lol
puppies are coming up to 6 months soon


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

She is sooooo funny isnt she. her daughter will learn to do the same :thumbup:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

hows it going bb?


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> She is sooooo funny isnt she. her daughter will learn to do the same :thumbup:


I know:lol:
maisie is grumpy today, she just come into season and daisy will not leave her alone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! she keeps jumping on her head, lol x


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> yep that's my masie she's actually sitting in the window right now with daughter daisy!!!! lol
> puppies are coming up to 6 months soon


It don't seem that long a go that your masie was have her puppies


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

help one foot -***********


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

archielee said:


> It don't seem that long a go that your masie was have her puppies


I know, where has the time gone???????...... your turn next week


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

bibbleyboo said:


> help one foot - 07710 1762600


dont panic hunni


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

do you want me to call? or has one of the others called you?


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

puppy 1 born


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

bibbleyboo said:


> help one foot - 07710 1762600


Havd the other one come out aswell


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Its it ok....


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> puppy 1 born


arrr.... fantasic did you call her Tanya?


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

on phone to


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Christ was just about to phone, thank god it is ok


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

boy little boy


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> on phone to


Was going to phone then and saw you had said one puppy born.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

was breach, slow to start but is breathing now, rubbed and cleaned by mum


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> boy little boy


Brilliant news. ran to get the phone then when I saw her phone number. well done.


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

thanx you tania and everyone else 1 black boy ! :thumbup:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Thank god.....


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

presented with one leg so talked through how to get other one


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

if mum gets up for next contraction make sure baby is out the way so she don't stand on him


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

That is good news. Keep calm hun you can do it. we are all here.


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

bibbleyboo said:


> help one foot - 07710 *******


please go back and edit your post,

its an open forum and anyone can read it!


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> presented with one leg so talked through how to get other one


what would we all do without everyone on here for help:thumbup::thumbup:

so please little boy is ok

I reckon 2 boy 4 girls!!!!

xxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

ninja said:


> please go back and edit your post,
> 
> its an open forum and anyone can read it!


I think she is too busy at the moment with birthing her puppies she will do it when she is done.......


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> what would we all do without everyone on here for help:thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> so please little boy is ok
> 
> ...


All systems go to get to the phone then, good job she put it up,


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> All systems go to get to the phone then, good job she put it up,


Yep i would do the same


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> Yep i would do the same


So would I in a panick like that. good job she had the sense to put it there for help. I got the numbers into my phone but then saw pup was out.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

she'd already rung me, gave her my number other day incase, didn't see post until i said pup was born. missed it in the hurry lol


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

Mum seems to be over cleaning and hes squealing and can't latch on because of her cleaning - is that OK?!!!! OMG that was amazing - THANK YOU SO MUCH ALL (and especially Tanya) xxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> she'd already rung me, gave her my number other day incase, didn't see post until i said pup was born. missed it in the hurry lol


Good news........hope it all goes well with the others now. bless her


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

dont worry most mums are very over zealous at first she'll soon calm down and let baby latch on


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

bibbleyboo said:


> Mum seems to be over cleaning and hes squealing and can't latch on because of her cleaning - is that OK?!!!! OMG that was amazing - THANK YOU SO MUCH ALL (and especially Tanya) xxxx


Let her clean her, she will latch on dont worry. well done you.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

just make sure she dont chew too much of the cord and it gets too close to the puppys belly. If she does and dont stop chewing it, then you will have to take the puppy and tie some thread around the cord and tie it off. Wipe excess blood with a very clean clothe and put her onto mum again ok.


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

your girly is doing the right thing and pup will latch on soon:thumbup:

so pleased you get the help!!!!

and so pleased all is going well.....

come on puppy number 2!!!! (it be a girl):thumbup:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

That was so scary and im not there, hope happy little boy pup is ok


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

2nd is a girl. None are feeding is that OK?!!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

bibbleyboo said:


> 2nd is a girl. None are feeding is that OK?!!


Yes that is fine, they will do is soon enough,


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Congratulation on the second one aswell, they will latch on when all pups are born they have plenty of time to do it, keep calm hun ok,


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Welldone your doing a fab job


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

well done xxx


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

well done your girly is doing fab and so are you. come on number 3 we are waiting. :thumbup:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

lol, i can't wait for no. 3 either


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

yes ditto to what everyone is saying.....

You are doing so well, your girl is doing fantasic....

they will feed soon, maisie didnt start feeding hers till pup number 3

:thumbup: keep calm and keep doing what you are doing:thumbup:


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

boy is 340g and girl is 200g!!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

thats great. managing to latch yet? just out of interest not concern


----------



## EmsBuddy (Mar 30, 2010)

Well done!!! I cant believe how great you have been just by reading through this thread!! xxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Brilliant, you are doing sooooo well hun.:thumbup:


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

arrr..... milly is so clever:thumbup::thumbup:
now come on girl carry on popping those puppies out and then you can have a nice snooze...........:thumbup:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

i get so emotional with the deliveries. am welling up. like i said a while ago, there is no feeling like it and it never gets old


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

I know what you mean, im going to be doing a lot of crying and smiling soon


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> i get so emotional with the deliveries. am welling up. like i said a while ago, there is no feeling like it and it never gets old


yes Tanya very well put:crying: it is so emotional, i cried for days after my litter, everytime i looked and mum and babies i welled up


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

3rd one is out ! but its bleeding by from millie coz she bit the cord to close is this bad ? :scared:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

bibbleyboo said:


> 3rd one is out ! but its bleeding by from millie coz she bit the cord to close is this bad ? :scared:


Is there enough cord for you to get some thread around it and tie it off,


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

tie it with a piece of cotton


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Once you have tied it off clean with damp very very clean cloth ok and give it back to mum.


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

Think the cord will be ok - 3 is a girl!! This is amazing!!!!! Shes being such a good mummy!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

thats really great news


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

bibbleyboo said:


> Think the cord will be ok - 3 is a girl!! This is amazing!!!!! Shes being such a good mummy!


Well done, keep an eye on that cord ok. You are doing so well too.


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

congrats how exciting!! 
what colours are they?


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

this is so much more fun when its not 2am lol


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

aww i missed the first 3 as had to go home and walk the dogs but im here now

well done xx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> this is so much more fun when its not 2am lol


Isnt it just lololol


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

We will have to have our own puppy delivery suit called Tan&Welsh Deliveries......... :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

its really good to see the members of this forum helping each other out. it makes me smile to see the generosity and the knowledge being used to help other people out.


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

As its a bit quiet for a mo,just wanted to jump in and say CONGRATS!!!!!!!!! well done on 1,2 and 3.you are doing a fab job,and your support team on here are too x


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> We will have to have our own puppy delivery suit called Tan&Welsh Deliveries......... :thumbup: :lol:


pppppfffffffff lmfao (and spraying the screen with tea)


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Yes she's a good girl for going in the daytime, hope my girl will too


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> pppppfffffffff lmfao (and spraying the screen with tea)


We will have a hell of a BT bill and no letters left on the keyboard of our laptops pmsl


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Sarahnorris said:


> its really good to see the members of this forum helping each other out. it makes me smile to see the generosity and the knowledge being used to help other people out.


Lots of nice people on the forum


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

archielee said:


> Yes she's a good girl for going in the daytime, hope my girl will too


What you do is sit down with her every evening and say. YOU WILL HAVE YOUR PUPPIES IN THE DAY TIME OK.................:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I want to change the name Tan&WC lol


----------



## mollydolly01 (Mar 17, 2010)

archielee said:


> Lots of nice people on the forum


I totally agree. I have joined other forums but find this one to be the best:001_cool:


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

wow just caught up with this and nearly cried lol, just cant believe the help on here its great.

Well done mum & pups keep em coming :thumbup:


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

all suckling waitin for number 4 ! :thumbup:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> What you do is sit down with her every evening and say. YOU WILL HAVE YOUR PUPPIES IN THE DAY TIME OK.................:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


LOL no i have to say HAVE YOUR PUPPIES AT NIGHT and them she will have them in the daytime, just like kids never do what you say


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

thats wonderful i love to hear them suckle... makes it so real


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

archielee said:


> LOL no i have to say HAVE YOUR PUPPIES AT NIGHT and them she will have them in the daytime, just like kids never do what you say


Hey that is very true, you should go for it. Oppositional Defiance in a dog lolololol:lol:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Thats good hun keep up the good work


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

bibbleyboo said:


> all suckling waitin for number 4 ! :thumbup:


Brialliant news, come on next one please we are waiting.:thumbup:


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

That is so good:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

you must be so proud:thumbup::thumbup:

give milly a huge kiss :001_wub:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> I want to change the name Tan&WC lol


Im gonna pee myself in a mo :lol: :lol:


----------



## mollydolly01 (Mar 17, 2010)

My kids are starving, asking me whats for tea but dont wont to move from this thread, they will have to wait.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

mollydolly01 said:


> My kids are starving, asking me whats for tea but dont wont to move from this thread, they will have to wait.


And quite rightly so, kids can go without food for over a week lolololol chuck em some dog biccis lol:lol:


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> pppppfffffffff lmfao (and spraying the screen with tea)





xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> We will have a hell of a BT bill and no letters left on the keyboard of our laptops pmsl


:lol::lol::lol::lol: you two are bonkers!!!!!!!! very good idea tho girls.... you two defo know your stuff:thumbup:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

mollydolly01 said:


> My kids are starving, asking me whats for tea but dont wont to move from this thread, they will have to wait.


:lol::lol:my daughter is saying the same lol


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

its given me puppy fever. I always go silly when things are going well


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

mollydolly01 said:


> My kids are starving, asking me whats for tea but dont wont to move from this thread, they will have to wait.


yep mine too and the puppy was just asking to go out for a wee in the garden i told her to hang on a min, but she coudnt and just peed on the floor!!! ooooppppppssssss


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> yep mine too and the puppy was just asking to go out for a wee in the garden i told her to hang on a min, but she coudnt and just peed on the floor!!! ooooppppppssssss


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: That is so funny. poor little thing. You are so good at toilet training your puppy.:lol:


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: That is so funny. poor little thing. You are so good at toilet training your puppy.:lol:


ha ha ha ha....... i have let her out know, she running mad round the garden now!!! and just put the oven on to cook the dinner.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> yep mine too and the puppy was just asking to go out for a wee in the garden i told her to hang on a min, but she coudnt and just peed on the floor!!! ooooppppppssssss


poor little bugger. Ive just had a thought... in a couple of years when someone finds this thread and needs advice from it they're gonna have to sift through so much [email protected] lol


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

It is a lovely feeling when all goes well. It is nice to give support on here and tell of your own experiances, which help to calm the other person. But nothing like the advice of a vet for emergencies. I love puppy threads, I always get a lump in my throat.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

me too keep looking to pepsi thread to see if anything


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> me too keep looking to pepsi thread to see if anything


She said she will let me know when she gets back and update.


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> She said she will let me know when she gets back and update.


oooooh hope all is ok


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> poor little bugger. Ive just had a thought... in a couple of years when someone finds this thread and needs advice from it they're gonna have to sift through so much [email protected] lol


I know, it will take them ages to find out the advice parts:lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> I know, it will take them ages to find out the advice parts:lol:


Their dogs will of had puppies and thier puppies will of had their puppies by the time they find anything ......... :lol:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

my refresh button is wearing out


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

4 is a girl - thank you SOOOO much all of you - LOVE YOU!!!!!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

thats great, you are doing so well, i cannot believe how calm youve been


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> my refresh button is wearing out


yup mine too:lol:
hubby wants laptop back to do work

i'll be back ladies


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

bibbleyboo said:


> 4 is a girl - thank you SOOOO much all of you - LOVE YOU!!!!!


AWWWW well done, congratulations, I am sooo pleased for you. you have done so well too. pat yourself on the back woman. xxxx


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> yup mine too:lol:
> hubby wants laptop back to do work
> 
> i'll be back ladies





bibbleyboo said:


> 4 is a girl - thank you SOOOO much all of you - LOVE YOU!!!!!


oooohhhhhh before i go.... CONGRATS....... AND WELL DONE BOTH OF YOU


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> yup mine too:lol:
> hubby wants laptop back to do work
> 
> i'll be back ladies


See you laters xxxxxxx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

4 puppies, keep em coming lol xx


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh thats fab,shes doing so well! congrats on number four x


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

4 puppies well done keep them coming


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

only 7 more posts archielee


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

:O i have had 5 now! 4 girls and 1 very fat boy:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

thats brilliant think there's any more?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

bibbleyboo said:


> :O i have had 5 now! 4 girls and 1 very fat boy:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Awww bless, that is really good news and all doing well too. LOL @ fat boy bless him first born too.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loverbull (Nov 9, 2009)

God have just got in from work..................this is brill!!

Your doing sooooo well! :thumbup:


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

thanks guuys anoher giiiirl! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

is that 6 now? wow, great going...

I can't believe its 7 oclock already


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

The boys in my house are the fat ones lol


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Oh my god.....another girl, oh that poor little boy, whats he gonna do with all them around him he dont stand a chance will he. They are gonna boss him around when he gets bigger. lolololol congratulations.
You have done an excellent job today with them all.:thumbup:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

6 puppies do you think she have more to come


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

Yes, I do - well she's still fat! How do you know when they are all out?! Still reading all the thread - love it!!!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

she will relax an sleep with her brood. although its not unheard of for having another 1 or 2 a few hours after "finishing" as you are quite inexperienced it might be worth getting the vet out when you think she is done for an exam. matter of course for first time breeders. or a scanner would be good too


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Just another question, did each placenta follow each puppy, did they all come away..............same amount of placenta as puppies????


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

bibbleyboo said:


> Yes, I do - well she's still fat! How do you know when they are all out?! Still reading all the thread - love it!!!


Some reading eh!. Will take you a while to get through it all lolol. you did so well Bibbleyboo.:thumbup:


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

6 wow!! go girl


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Just another question, did each placenta follow each puppy, did they all come away..............same amount of placenta as puppies????


Good question


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

bibbleyboo said:


> Yes, I do - well she's still fat! How do you know when they are all out?! Still reading all the thread - love it!!!


she's done so well.......... and you have too hunni xxxxxx

I have to sign off again , kiddies need bath, story and bed. dogs need their evening walk. hubby needs his dinner.

I'll try and get back on later, but if i don't i will catch up in the morning

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Have a good evening hun


----------



## miti999 (Mar 19, 2009)

Congratulations!!! Six pups so far!!

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Its been a long day, but a happy one


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

what does a sudden gush of water mean? normal? should i be worries? :L:L:lol::lol:


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

Yes all placentas came out, not necessarily right after that pup, but at some point!!


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

bibbleyboo said:


> what does a sudden gush of water mean? normal? should i be worries? :L:L:lol::lol:


More babies?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Anymore puppies coming hun, hows she going


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

bibbleyboo said:


> what does a sudden gush of water mean? normal? should i be worries? :L:L:lol::lol:


How many pup's did they say she would have??? Do you think there could be anymore coming, sounds like another lot of water breaking. Could it be her weeing???
If no to all the above you should phone you vets and tell them what have just happened and they will be able to advise you more ok hun. xxxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

It may even be retained waters from the birth and now the uteros is contracting it is pushing the rest of the gunk out, But if you are unsure phone you vet hun ok..xxxxx


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

is there any more news? i had this happen to me once and was told it could be another set of puppies from a later mating???? my little girl was fine and carried on having her babies?


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

well she has a cotton like thing in her bum and she is contracting what does this meen ? :eek6:


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

a cotton like thread hanging out of her vulva and she is contracting what does this mean ? :scared:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

bibbleyboo said:


> a cotton like thread hanging out of her vulva and she is contracting what does this mean ? :scared:


well , you have lost me on this one sorry have you spoken to your vet?


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

if she is still contracting then most certainly there are more puppies to come but i really dont know about the thread of cotton thingy


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

bibbleyboo said:


> a cotton like thread hanging out of her vulva and she is contracting what does this mean ? :scared:


Could be the excess contents coming out, her way of cleaning out the uterus, I would phone your vet for advice hun, does she seem ok in herself.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I would contact you vet just incase there is another pup still in there and havent come out yet. It is better for expert advice for this one. I would not want to say something to you and it was wrong. Let us know how she is doing ok.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

what time was the last puppy born?


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

archiebaby said:


> what time was the last puppy born?


urm 8 oclock ?


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

there is some green stuff which we have noticed has come out ! is this normal ?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> what time was the last puppy born?


Was it about 7pm,????????????? could still be one in there and the waters have broke and the string could be the remains of the sac, but no puppy coming. I would phone the vets as she could need an injection to get the contractions again if there is another one in there.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

everyone still here, just been filled in been to sainsburys. Until i was tild about the string i assumed another water sac which isn't uncommon. I am now thinking that there is a puppy inside and the sack had come away prematurely. what has the vet said


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

bibbleyboo said:


> there is some green stuff which we have noticed has come out ! is this normal ?


If there is another puppy in there and it havent come out and she is producing this green gunky stuff then the puppy is in distress. Defo phone vet to make sure. Is she contracting now.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

green stuff is normal now yes


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

feather her insides again like i described for the first puppy, this will stimulate contractions again


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

How is she doing hun. ?


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Hoping alls ok,sounds like maybe more pups on the way x


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

anything happening?


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> If there is another puppy in there and it havent come out and she is producing this green gunky stuff then the puppy is in distress. Defo phone vet to make sure. Is she contracting now.


green is perfectly ok only before first puppy born can be a danger sign. she did say she was still contracting though and its been 1 hour 38 min approx which is still ok? one of mine went 5 hours inbetween puppies


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

She's gone off line


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

archielee said:


> She's gone off line


maybe phoning the vet if she isnt on broadband?


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> this is so much more fun when its not 2am lol


Tell me about it



archielee said:


> She's gone off line


I hope everything is ok i have just logged on


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> maybe phoning the vet if she isnt on broadband?


Hope so......


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> maybe phoning the vet if she isnt on broadband?


Hopefully. Better to be safe than sorry though.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

nat1979 said:


> Tell me about it
> 
> I hope everything is ok i have just logged on


Hows Lilly and puppies doing nat


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> green is perfectly ok only before first puppy born can be a danger sign. she did say she was still contracting though and its been 1 hour 38 min approx which is still ok? one of mine went 5 hours inbetween puppies


My mate Debbie had something very simular to this and it was dark green coming out and had another puppy inside sadlly it died. I am really hopeing everything is ok and she will come back to update us all.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

just to fill you in nat, first pup was bit tricky was breach but with one leg, came out and was a bit slow starting but fine now. when thought she was finished 1 1/2hrs later gush of water happened and string appeared. we thinking maybe sac and placenta coming away, but no baby followed. we assume she off at vets now


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> just to fill you in nat, first pup was bit tricky was breach but with one leg, came out and was a bit slow starting but fine now. when thought she was finished 1 1/2hrs later gush of water happened and string appeared. we thinking maybe sac and placenta coming away, but no baby followed. we assume she off at vets now


Dont sound to good with gush of water and no puppy


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

nat1979 said:


> Dont sound to good with gush of water and no puppy


That is what we thought. Hopefully she is on the phone to vets or vets on way over to help her. Hoping she comes back on to let us know. when she is able to.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> My mate Debbie had something very simular to this and it was dark green coming out and had another puppy inside sadlly it died. I am really hopeing everything is ok and she will come back to update us all.


no thats right, but green after the first pup is usually ok but she should have a word with the vet or take her down as every dog is different arnt they? such a shame as she was doing really well,but hopefully she is just seeing to the puppies at the moment?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> no thats right, but green after the first pup is usually ok but she should have a word with the vet or take her down as every dog is different arnt they? such a shame as she was doing really well,but hopefully she is just seeing to the puppies at the moment?


Yes that is right she may be busy and cant come back online to us. She did excellent didnt she. :thumbup:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

she did great, was it her first time?


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

she did, when i rung her back on that first puppy that was poorly presented, stuck and didn't breathe for a couple of minutes i couldn't believe how calm she was. the person you want there is a crisis. she had someone with her too so at least she wasn't alone, she was relaying her my instructions over the phone


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> If there is another puppy in there and it havent come out and she is producing this green gunky stuff then the puppy is in distress. Defo phone vet to make sure. Is she contracting now.


yes quite regually does this mean more puppys the vet is being usless !


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

just tried ringing you. how long has she been contracting for?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

bibbleyboo said:


> yes quite regually does this mean more puppys the vet is being usless !


How usless is your vet for you eh!. If she is contracting then could be another puppy on its way. ??? or uterous expelling contents (cleaning out). Did you count the placenta to see exactly how many there were. Just making sure that is all. Was there 6 for 6 puppies.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Just read whole thing, congratulations on all the pups, and well done everyone who was sooo helpful!! really brings a tear to my eye.

Hopefully this gush of water gets sorted out xxx


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

bibbleyboo said:


> yes quite regually does this mean more puppys the vet is being usless !


Can you not ring another vet ?

Can you feel any more puppies in her belly ?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I have to leave now, got to get up early tomorrow, I do hope your dog is ok. I look forward to some good new tomorrow hun. See you tomorrow. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

SORRY, got way laid! I am happy now. Phoned the vet / b useless! Basically said he wasn't worried but come in if I wanted (back/covering). She is happy and not stressed at all. There have been a few contractions but I am taking them as being getting back to normal like we have after babies to bring the uterus back to size?? There was more water but I think that was maybe old. She seems so un-stressed and relaxed that I think it is it. Hope you all agree? All feeding and happy. Not clever enough to up load pics but hopefully tomorrow!! Thanks again, great fun having you all with me xx


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

glad all is ok. just keep your eye on her now and have a well earned cup of coffee well done for today, you did brill :thumbup:


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Congrats on the pups have been following all day here. But stayed in the background as you had some very good people already helping...Jill


----------



## mollydolly01 (Mar 17, 2010)

followed this thread all night, congratulations, you done really well and so did mum. It will be my turn in 2 weeks.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

Congratulations and I am glad that everything seems ok. There is so much to worry about at a time like this!


----------



## EmsBuddy (Mar 30, 2010)

Ohh you have so fantastic!! 

Im so happy for all the little babies and mum and human mum!

Cant wait to see pics tomorrow!! xx


----------



## miti999 (Mar 19, 2009)

yes! Hope all is well:thumbup:


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

Another girl born at 12.30 and a boy who was born dead at 1.00 sadly. Tried to revive him but nothing there .. Not sure if any more - wasn't expecting these 2 so late!!!


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

And another boy at 1.47!! THATS ENOUGH NOW!!!!


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

Is this normal for more to be delivered over 4 hours later?!


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

And 2.09 another (haven't looked what it is yet)


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

How many all together? My SIL has had quite a long break when her labs have a large litter. So sorry you lost one....hugs Jill


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

When Tegan had her first litter she had what we thought was the last pup at 6am then another 2 at 2pm. The vet said she would have been carrying htem up under her ribs and that was why it took so long. She was not distressed or pushing she was happily feeding ber litter and sleeping when the labout started again.

Congratulations on the new babies has she finished now?What was the final count?


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

So was that 10 pups but sadly one didnt make it so 9 live babies????


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh hun,biggest congrats!! must admit did wonder if there was more to come! im so sorry to hear you lost one,RIP little pupster.
Look forward to update on mom and them gorgeous pups today.(and pics if you have time). xx


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

OMG 9 puppies bless her day and night well done you you must pooped now


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Oh my word all those puppies!!!!!

sorry about the little one you lost:frown:

you both did so so well, another HUGE congrats ((((((hug))))))))

hope mum and pups are well and resting

and i hope you managed to get some sleep xxx


----------



## Pepsi09 (Mar 7, 2010)

Congratulations on all those wonderful puppies, im sorry to hear that 1 didnt make it. Hope mum and pups are doing well this morning xx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Congratulations on the new pups and well done you.
So sorry to hear you lost one, it must be heartbreaking for you.xxx*


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

Mlore pups in the night what a surprise! Sorry for the one you lost. You must be very tired and mum, so much for it being great that she was delivering them in the day!!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Hello and good monring to you, I had a feeling there were more puppies coming, My Teigan had her puppies with 4 hours between, yes it is normal for this to happen, I am so sorry about the loss of the other little one, that is so sad to loose one, but you did so well coping with it all last night. When you mentioned string and gush and then green coming, my first thoughts were another puppy and maybe sad loss, but you have ALOT of wonderfull beautifull puppies with you all now which is wonderfull news.When you went off line, we all thought you would be with the vet or on the phone to the vet. I feel quite annoyed with the call you made to the vet which resulted in you coming on here and explaining what they said. Not very helpfull at that time for you where they. I had to come down this morning to see how you had done inthe night. WELL DONE YOU and well done to mummy and puppies. Now you can relax and enjoy watching them grow and come into their own little personalities. I am so pleased for you hun. Truely I am.
A HUGE CONGRATULATIONS ALL ROUND. Hope to hear from you today and may be some pics when you can get it done would be brillaint.
Love to you Cheryl xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: CONGRATS :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Sounds like you did a fab job and mum of course 

Sorry for the one you lost :frown:

Now the fun begins 

Def need some piccies when you have time x x x


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

Stayed up all night making sure they were all drinking (the bruisers seem to take over LOL) - HOPE that is it! But did notice a contraction just now so who knows!! Going to vet today so we will see!!
Any advise on what to feed mum? She hasn't eaten anything since placentas and doesn't want to. Thanks for all support again - so lovely to have!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

bibbleyboo said:


> Stayed up all night making sure they were all drinking (the bruisers seem to take over LOL) - HOPE that is it! But did notice a contraction just now so who knows!! Going to vet today so we will see!!
> Any advise on what to feed mum? She hasn't eaten anything since placentas and doesn't want to. Thanks for all support again - so lovely to have!


Try good quality puppy food, or chicken in with some food you feed her. Spoil her...........Chicken, Turkey, Fish. She may not want to eat much after what she have gone through and if she ate all the placentas she would of had all the goodness to last her today. Make sure she drinks plenty. I used to put some Goats milk into Teigans water to make sure she was taking fluid. Well done. Bet your knackered today, Typical Girls Eh. Pussy and bossy lololol


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

Great will try that, thanks!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

bibbleyboo said:


> Great will try that, thanks!


Your very welcome. xxxxxxx


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

bibbleyboo said:


> Stayed up all night making sure they were all drinking (the bruisers seem to take over LOL) - HOPE that is it! But did notice a contraction just now so who knows!! Going to vet today so we will see!!
> Any advise on what to feed mum? She hasn't eaten anything since placentas and doesn't want to. Thanks for all support again - so lovely to have!


ditto to what wc says!! hand feeding always worked for maisie (that my top tip, lol....) try tasty bits, chicken, etc....... i always fed maisie in the whelping box.
Have you got her up and out for a quick loo break yet? she prob will not want leave babies but getting up for 5 mins or so might help her.

what time you going to the vet?


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

O my goodnes....have not been on for a couple of days so have missed all the excitement.

Firstly a big well done to Bibbleyboo...You wre fantastic x 

And a big woo hoo "What a clever girl to Mum" and her 9 babies.

RIP little one.

And what great members Welshies and Tanya are. :thumbup: You were fantastic and to give Bibbleyboo support like that was great. We all know how nerve wracking first litters are. Well done you 2 xx


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

thanks deb


congrats bibbleyboo! i still cannot believe how well you coped yesterday... you were fab and so was mum. sorry about the little one... i imagine the gush of water was him inside for which there was nothing you could have done anyway.

congrats on the surviving puppies... now the fun begins!!!

you may find mum might want something cool on standby. you might find that her mouth is a bit sore whilst cleaning up all the puppies.
broth is also good and very difficult to refuse. goats milk or whelpi or something


----------



## EmsBuddy (Mar 30, 2010)

Wow!! More puppies!!!

Congrats, you were fantastic! I was so nervous for you all reading this thread, but you were an excellent midwife!!

cant wait to see mum and pups!! x


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> thanks deb
> 
> congrats bibbleyboo! i still cannot believe how well you coped yesterday... you were fab and so was mum. sorry about the little one... i imagine the gush of water was him inside for which there was nothing you could have done anyway.
> 
> ...


Your welcome...Tried to rep you for being a rock to Billeyboo and so supportive, as with Welshie but sys I've "got to spread a little" :lol:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

awww bless you... had a really good day yesterday... reached 1000 posts too


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> awww bless you... had a really good day yesterday... reached 1000 posts too


have added some to you 
Fab help you have given and would hope that if I were in trouble I would have someone like you on the end of a phone x


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Hello and good monring to you, I had a feeling there were more puppies coming, My Teigan had her puppies with 4 hours between, yes it is normal for this to happen, I am so sorry about the loss of the other little one, that is so sad to loose one, but you did so well coping with it all last night. When you mentioned string and gush and then green coming, my first thoughts were another puppy and maybe sad loss, but you have ALOT of wonderfull beautifull puppies with you all now which is wonderfull news.When you went off line, we all thought you would be with the vet or on the phone to the vet. I feel quite annoyed with the call you made to the vet which resulted in you coming on here and explaining what they said. Not very helpfull at that time for you where they. I had to come down this morning to see how you had done inthe night. WELL DONE YOU and well done to mummy and puppies. Now you can relax and enjoy watching them grow and come into their own little personalities. I am so pleased for you hun. Truely I am.
> A HUGE CONGRATULATIONS ALL ROUND. Hope to hear from you today and may be some pics when you can get it done would be brillaint.
> Love to you Cheryl xxxxxxxxxxxx


Thanks for lovely message, all doing really well now, mum is brilliant and has them all lined up drinking and pulls that fat ones off!! Just a bit worried she may sit on them all, although she does seem to move them around, hopefully shes cleverer than I think LOL!


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

Lucylewis0 said:


> ditto to what wc says!! hand feeding always worked for maisie (that my top tip, lol....) try tasty bits, chicken, etc....... i always fed maisie in the whelping box.
> Have you got her up and out for a quick loo break yet? she prob will not want leave babies but getting up for 5 mins or so might help her.
> 
> what time you going to the vet?


Went to vet, she was reluctant to get out of whelping pen so carried her. But as you say it was good, she did a wee and had a walk around. Vet said all fine and finished! Pups all good. She then ate 3 helpings of food and drank so hopefully going out helped her.


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

bibbleyboo said:


> Went to vet, she was reluctant to get out of whelping pen so carried her. But as you say it was good, she did a wee and had a walk around. Vet said all fine and finished! Pups all good. She then ate 3 helpings of food and drank so hopefully going out helped her.


I knew it would help her  all fun begins now 
give it a few days and you won't worry as much about her sitting on babies i promise  i was same 

make you get some sleep now too 

cant wait for pictures xxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

deb53 said:


> O my goodnes....have not been on for a couple of days so have missed all the excitement.
> 
> Firstly a big well done to Bibbleyboo...You wre fantastic x
> 
> ...


Thanks Debs, it was exciting to say the least, she coped so well and was so calm, I am so pleased it all worked out for her. xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

bibbleyboo said:


> Went to vet, she was reluctant to get out of whelping pen so carried her. But as you say it was good, she did a wee and had a walk around. Vet said all fine and finished! Pups all good. She then ate 3 helpings of food and drank so hopefully going out helped her.


That is absolutely brilliant new, you can now sit back and enjoy them growing, JUST WAIT UNTIL THEY ARE 3 - 4 WEEKS OLD AND THEY ARE WANTIING OUT OF THE BOX. LOLOLOLOL :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Your welcome...Tried to rep you for being a rock to Billeyboo and so supportive, as with Welshie but sys I've "got to spread a little" :lol:


Thanks for that kind thought. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Glad everything was ok in the end 
sorry for the one you loss
Some girls dont like eating so lots of milk on tap 
I feed my girls milk,raw tripe raw beef and puppy meat for the 1st few days then start again the dry food back in again 

Look forward to the pictures


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

glad all is well, wasnt there at the end broke my laptop charger, just caught up now. you both did really well, have fun with those babies and enjoy every minute of it. :thumbup:


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Hows them gorgeous ikkle pups doing? i need a lab fix lol,wheres the piccies?
Only joking,im sure you are exhausted.Hope all is ok xx


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

Just charing camera and then there will be some, not busy as all - just staring at them all day...


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Glad she's being a model mum then. In some cases instinct just kicks in, unfortunately not all, but in this it obviously has :thumbup:


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

She is totally fab, doing it all, I'm just watching and supervising and offering food and water... easy job!!


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

bibbleyboo said:


> She is totally fab, doing it all, I'm just watching and supervising and offering food and water... easy job!!


try saying that in a few weeks when theres pooh and even more pooh and wherever you stand theres a puppy lol


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

MMmm, yes, I know, just enjoying it while I can - but they will be so adorable then I am sure I will forgive them anything!!


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

bibbleyboo said:


> MMmm, yes, I know, just enjoying it while I can - but they will be so adorable then I am sure I will forgive them anything!!


Aww you canr be angry with them, they eat your slipper and give you the cutest look and it melts your heart lol


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

bibbleyboo said:


> MMmm, yes, I know, just enjoying it while I can - but they will be so adorable then I am sure I will forgive them anything!!


I promise you, you will be glad when they have all gone by the end. The constant cleaning up,being attacked by them and then there is always a few escape artists to chase. Oh I am feeling broody!!


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

Sounds lovely, I really can't wait! One question to anyone: one of my little girls (the smallest) isn't putting on much weight, she is always drinking and I have made sure that she is on a lot more than all the others, but she is not increasing in weight. She seems fine and isn't crying a lot or anything. Would you supplement her? Or is there anything else I can do to help her?


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Insane said:


> I promise you, you will be glad when they have all gone by the end. The constant cleaning up,being attacked by them and then there is always a few escape artists to chase. Oh I am feeling broody!!


ha ha ha....................... oh yes poop eveywhere, they tread in it, wipe it everywhere, you get it clean then go back 5 mins later and everything covered again!!!!!!

You make a fuss them and then just get puppy piled and needle sharp teeth shreading your hands!!!!

Get woken up at 3am to the escaped one trying to get back to bed
puddles of wee EVERYWHERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You pick one up for a cuddle and then notice they are covered in poo

You let puppies out to roam the house to play and every puppy goes in a different direction and poo and wee's or chews up the childrens toys

You settle pups down for the night, have a nice hot bath then sit down to watch the tv programme that you have wanted to watch for the past 3 weeks........ then puppies notice you relaxing and whine, bark, cry for attention, so let them out and they mess all over again, climb up you legs with little wet wee wee paws

:lol::lol::lol: I loved maisie having puppies really :lol::lol::lol:

Im broody just talking about it


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

bibbleyboo said:


> Sounds lovely, I really can't wait! One question to anyone: one of my little girls (the smallest) isn't putting on much weight, she is always drinking and I have made sure that she is on a lot more than all the others, but she is not increasing in weight. She seems fine and isn't crying a lot or anything. Would you supplement her? Or is there anything else I can do to help her?


I had a little one like that, I was told to keep putting her on the hind milk as its the best milk, it worked and she caught up pretty quick


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> ha ha ha....................... oh yes poop eveywhere, they tread in it, wipe it everywhere, you get it clean then go back 5 mins later and everything covered again!!!!!!
> 
> You make a fuss them and then just get puppy piled and needle sharp teeth shreading your hands!!!!
> 
> ...


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
fun fun fun


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

archielee said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> fun fun fun


It certainly was and I would not of changed it for the world


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

Weirdly Milly has just given birth to another puppy (obviously dead) 2 days after the brith. I am amazed, I have taken her to the vet for a check up, discussed her occasional contractions... which I was told were the uterus contracting back. And Im amazed that she has been so amazing with this obvious obstacle. And now worried in case there are more.. has anyone experienced this before?! I have loving homes for all my puppys. Most are people who encouraged me to have a litter as they loved her so much - I'm pleased they can all have one of her puppys. Gosh - it could have been 12 -- that is incredible - poor darling.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

have you taken her since the delivery of this most recent puppy? she will probably need anti biotics


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

bibbleyboo said:


> Weirdly Milly has just given birth to another puppy (obviously dead) 2 days after the brith. I am amazed, I have taken her to the vet for a check up, discussed her occasional contractions... which I was told were the uterus contracting back. And Im amazed that she has been so amazing with this obvious obstacle. And now worried in case there are more.. has anyone experienced this before?! I have loving homes for all my puppys. Most are people who encouraged me to have a litter as they loved her so much - I'm pleased they can all have one of her puppys. Gosh - it could have been 12 -- that is incredible - poor darling.


Bless her


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

It literally happened an hour ago whilst having dinner and wine with friends at home, I didn't know she could pos deliver another so much later.. But I will take her for a check up.. poor girl.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Have you rung the vet to ask for advice. Don't want to worry you but these things soon turn into an emergency


----------



## WoodyGSP (Oct 11, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> ha ha ha....................... oh yes poop eveywhere, they tread in it, wipe it everywhere, you get it clean then go back 5 mins later and everything covered again!!!!!!
> 
> You make a fuss them and then just get puppy piled and needle sharp teeth shreading your hands!!!!
> 
> ...


So true Rep for that.


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

No - will do now!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Just explain to vet that puppy was born dead and did not die after birth


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

got to sign off now as extremely tired, but hope things are ok


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

gosh 9 pups congratulations sorry about the 2 little ones who didnt make it 

Hope mums ok after the birth of this final pup

keep us posted xx


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Morning Bibbleyboo. I bet that was a bit of a surprise! im sorry it wasnt alive.
Is the vet going to see her this morning? How are the others doing today?
She has been such a good mommy!


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

bibbleyboo said:


> Weirdly Milly has just given birth to another puppy (obviously dead) 2 days after the brith. I am amazed, I have taken her to the vet for a check up, discussed her occasional contractions... which I was told were the uterus contracting back. And Im amazed that she has been so amazing with this obvious obstacle. And now worried in case there are more.. has anyone experienced this before?! .


My Lucy delivered a dead pup 5 days after delivering 7 healthy pups. (she had been to vets after litter and given oxcy to make sure nothing left)
Vet seemed to think it may have been from 2nd mateing and tucked up behind ribcage.......pup looked 100% fully grown etc. She was checked, given oxcytosin and short course of anti biotics. She was fine through it all bless her

Hope mum & little ones are doing ok


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

Been to vet today and given some antibiotics, and now she seems fine.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks for letting me know. Hope she continues to do well xx


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

glad all is ok
can'y wait for pic's x


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

All great, she seems fine now and pups are lovely! I have lovely homes for most of them now of people who know both parents and that I trust will be wonderful homes so feeling very happy - just hope we can keep them all with us. They all look very fit and and real fighters!


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Glad alls going well :thumbup:


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi bibbleyboo,hows your little ones doing?


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

Fantastically, mum is feeding well and all putting on weight. They are just so adorable!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

glad mum and pups are doing well.:thumbup:


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Glad all worked out well in the end. :thumbup:


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

Sadly we found one of the puppys squashed under mummy today, it was the smallest little one Bea, very upsetting. We have tried to be so careful and watch her when she lies down or moves but this time missed it. So upsetting to find her lovely limp body ..


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Sorry about that, tragically it happens all too often.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

sorry to hear about the puppy, sadly it happened to us once, very very upsetting, 
thats a nice picture of them, all look nice and plump,xxxxx


----------



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

sorry for the loss.
That has happened to us once when it was 2 weeks old:frown:


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

bassetsandbeyond said:


> sorry for the loss.
> That has happened to us once when it was 2 weeks old:frown:


2 weeks, how awful, they would be almost mature by then - and you would be doubly as sad as me.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww! That's not good. When we were waiting to collect Jojo, she passed away at 5 weeks, after her mom rolled on her, so we got Holly instead, as she was still as gorgeous as Jojo, just a different colour.

What a shame, but you still got lots of other awesome plump puppies


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

any updated piccies 

I need a puppy fix


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh im sorry to hear about the little one x
Beautiful shiney chunky pups!!!


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the loss, but omg how cute are the little pups? Makes me all emotional remembering Inca like that :lol:


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

What does anyone know about walking mum whilst she is feeding her pups? I can't find much out by reading and websites. I thought that she shouldn't be in contact with other dogs or walk where other dogs walk - but is that true??! She'd love to start walking again so want to be safe! Thanks


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

You can walk her, but stay away from doggy places like parks. make sure you disinfect her feet like you do your shoes when you get back. avoid heavy exercise as it can make her milk dry up if she is using all her protein for muscle building


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

We found that our Coco didn't want to leave her babies for more than a few seconds in the first few days, she would literally run out, squirt a pee out and dart back in and give them all a good sniffing and licking before settling back down with them.
When they were about a week old and she was starting to sniff around the garden and want to spend some time with the other dogs again we just took her around the compound that's beside the house on the lead, just enough to stretch her legs properly.


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

OH! Mine must be a bit of a naughty mum - shes quite happy to spend a lot of time away from them!! And quite honestly I feel more secure when she isn't with them after the squashing incident. She feeds them, leaves them and seems to know exactly when to go back just before they wake up again. I'll take her for a little walk around the orchards then as only 1 or 2 dogs walk there and they are def properly vaccinated etc and I'll disinfect her!! Thanks for advice as ever.


----------

